# advice/help needed-dentistry coimbra



## dolphin33 (Jan 14, 2014)

We are Dutch/English professionals currently living and working in the alto alentejo region,where we have our dental practice offering both standard dentistry and holistic dentistry combined with a homeopath, or separate homeopathic consults. We are specialised in treating extreme nervous patients with anxiety and also we work with high quality white crown and bridge work (zirconium).

At present we are looking to relocate our practice to the Gois,Miranda de Corvo,Coimbra area and so we would welcome any advice regarding life in this area of Portugal ie,local facilities,transport and markets and cost of housing to rent,nice areas and climate.

Also,we are very interested in how much ex pat interest there might be for our practice as we understand there are many English/Dutch living in this area.
In addition whether there is interest in the ex pat community there for our services? At the moment we have people from all over Portugal + abroad travelling to our practice but we ourselves would prefer to live near Coimbra.

Thanks for reading and any comments/information would be greatly received and appreciated and we are happy to answer any of your dental questions.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I currently live in Cernache Bonjardim less than 1 hour from Coimbra and I think that might even be an interesting bet, there is a relatively large community of expats and Cernache is equidistant Ferreira Zêzere (county with the highest% of expats in the country), Serta and Figueiró dos Vinhos. Costs are relativemente villas etc in this region are relatively lower than that indicated Zone, I think there is some demand to the level of health tourism to even from abroad, it could be interesting to open a kind of rural tourism with this kind of treatment, I understand the health tourism is trendy! 

Regards


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome Dolphin33 and the very best of luck in your endeavours. From a totally selfish point of view, the closer we can have an English speaking homeopath to Coimbra the better, especially if we are able to obtain remedies from you.

You say that you have people from all over Portugal and abroad using your services so your choice of Coimbra is an excellent one as it is centrally located and served well by road and rail connections from the north and south. We are 125 kms from Porto and 200 from Lisbon, very close to the motorway and with regular high speed and intercity trains to north and south. There is a busy coach station with national and European coaches and the international overnight train services to Madrid and Hendaye, with links to the French TGV, stopping at Coimbra-B station.

Come on over to Coimbra and set up shop... You know you want to!


----------



## dolphin33 (Jan 14, 2014)

Pablo91 said:


> I currently live in Cernache Bonjardim less than 1 hour from Coimbra and I think that might even be an interesting bet, there is a relatively large community of expats and Cernache is equidistant Ferreira Zêzere (county with the highest% of expats in the country), Serta and Figueiró dos Vinhos. Costs are relativemente villas etc in this region are relatively lower than that indicated Zone, I think there is some demand to the level of health tourism to even from abroad, it could be interesting to open a kind of rural tourism with this kind of treatment, I understand the health tourism is trendy!
> 
> Regards


Hi, thank you for your information. The moment we have arranged our practice overthere , we will put on the forum where we are and invite you for a drink and to meet each other.


----------



## dolphin33 (Jan 14, 2014)

JohnBoy said:


> Welcome Dolphin33 and the very best of luck in your endeavours. From a totally selfish point of view, the closer we can have an English speaking homeopath to Coimbra the better, especially if we are able to obtain remedies from you.
> 
> You say that you have people from all over Portugal and abroad using your services so your choice of Coimbra is an excellent one as it is centrally located and served well by road and rail connections from the north and south. We are 125 kms from Porto and 200 from Lisbon, very close to the motorway and with regular high speed and intercity trains to north and south. There is a busy coach station with national and European coaches and the international overnight train services to Madrid and Hendaye, with links to the French TGV, stopping at Coimbra-B station.
> 
> Come on over to Coimbra and set up shop... You know you want to!


Hi, what a welcoming message .
Thank you for your information. 
The moment we have arranged our practice overthere , we will put on the forum where we are and invite you for a drink and to meet each other.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Forget Gois or Miranda; great landscape, very little economic activity. Same goes for all the market towns in the Pinhal.

Coimbra would be a very good place for cosmetic or alternative dentistry though. Check out maloclinic on Rua Brasil. As already stated, Coimbra has excellent transport links and a long medical/university tradition.

There must be several thousand Dutch people living 90 minutes drive or less from Coimbra.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Simple really Coimbra provides a far better central location with good access from all points of Portugal and abroad a large "expat" community of all nationalities in close proximity it's just finding reasonably costing premises and getting licenses through quickly so you can open maybe John boy has some contacts that might be useful?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll certainly try to help Canoeman. When Dolphin has made sufficient posts I'll be able to drop them a PM.


----------

